# Ein Strive, wie ich es mag - CF 8.0 Regular im Umbau



## Staanemer (28. April 2015)

Uih, ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich anfangen soll.

Einge von euch warten ja sehnsüchtig, andere heizen schon über die Trails, ein paar haben die ersten Ausfälle und wieder andere haben schon (verständlicherweise) resigniert. Einer, ja genau einer, schraubt noch.

Und was der so schraubt, dass versucht er jetzt hier reinszuschreiben. Worum geht´s? Das Grundpaket eines Strive CF 8.0 Regular nach meine persönlichen Vorlieben anzupassen.

Warum? Warum nicht.

Das Ziel? Ich möchte die Komponeten verbauen, die ich für meine Fahrweise für angemessen halte. Dabei soll das ganze leichter werden, es wird aber kein Leichtbau und es gibt auch kein richtiges Zielgewicht. Am Ende soll es für meinen Geschmack besser aussehen, als das Rad von der Stange. Dabei kommen sowohl neue Teile, als auch gebrauchte und Teile aus der Restekiste zum Einsatz. Markentreue kenne ich nicht: hier wird gnadenlos kombiniert, was der Markt hergibt, Hope, Tune, Formula, Shimano, Sram, Syntace...

Fangen einfach mal an. Wie das Strive CF 8.0 Regular im Stealth-Modus so optisch daherkommt wisst Ihr ja zu genüge. Im Gegensatz zu Abbildung und Beschreibung auf der Website ist statt einer Race Face Turbine eine Race Face Turbine Cinch verbaut.

Immer raus mit Bemerkungen und Tipps, aber ich hab meinen eigenen Kopp, gelle!

Der Gerät soll 13,5 kg ohne Pedale wiegen. Tut er aber nicht tun, es sind 13,61 kg, zumindest nach meinem Schätzeisen:





Mit den bewährten Nukeproof Proton Pendaletten





ergab das für die Probefahrt auf der MIL 1 so ca. ungefähr 14,04 kg.

Zuerst wird der Gerät schwerer und zwar in Form von Schutzfolie. Hierfür habe ich die 3M Folie in matt bestellt. Die matte Folie ist leider sehr dünn, so dass ich für die stark gefärdeten Stellen Reste einer deutlich dickeren, aber glänzenden Folie verwendet habe, so für das Unterrohr und dem Bereich rund um die Kurbel.
Die matte Folie lässt sich durch erwärmung erstaunlich gut verformen. Hier die Sitzstreben:





Und hier die Kettenstreben im Bereich des Tretlagers, von beiden Seiten kommend und in der Mitte überlappend:





Noch besser wird das Ergebnis bei der Nassverklebung mit Fensterreiniger. Allerdings ist die Klebekraft der Folie leider sehr sehr schwach, ich fürchte, da wird einges wieder abfallen.

Gut, dann gehen für heute mal das Hinterrad an. Es wiegt wie geliefert, aber ohne Bremssscheibe und Schrauben 





2185 g. Warum ohne Bremsscheibe? Ganz einfach, die Waage geht nur bis maximal 2,2 kg.

Die XT Ice Tec Scheibe in 180 mm mit Schrauben und Blechen kommt gerade mal auf 144 g:





Das Foto vom Schlauch (jaja ich weiss, der Dativ is tot oder so) hat der Hund gefressen, ist jedenfalls ein Conti Light Schlauch mit 149 g.

Hier der Mountain King 2,25:





Bleibt noch die XT Kassette 11-36:





Das XT Kränzchen wird ersetzt durch eine mit 11-34 Zähnen bewaffnete XTR Kassette.





Der schwarze Schlauch weicht 70 g weisser Milch, der Speicheschutz wandert in die gelbe Tonne und auf der Felge mit 25 mm Innenbreite nimmt ein gewisser Hans platz. Natürlich mit Tubelessventilen, allerdings ganz normale aus Metall.





Ist er doch nur 5 g schwerer aber deutlich breiter als der Trail König.
Man könnte jetzt noch die Speichen des Spline einer Verjüngungskur unterziehen. Vielleicht später.

So sieht es dann aus, wieder ohne Bremsscheibe und Schrauben:





Was jetzt der benoppte Nick oder rockende Rasierer noch bringt, könnt Ihr ja selbst ausrechnen, je nach Geschmack.

Was fehlt? Ach ja, das Verzögerungsscheibchen. Da habe ich mehrere vorhanden zu Auswahl, entweder die 122 g leichte Formula, ich tendiere aber eher zu schwebenden Hoffnung, obwohl die mit 154 g schwerer ist. Bremst aber gut, sieht scheisse geil aus und knackt so schön beim Abkühlen. Aber das wichtigste: sie spart Nerven aus Asphalt, denn sie klingelt auch bei 203 mm nicht.

So, das reicht für heute, oder?


----------



## Staanemer (28. April 2015)

So, was machen wir den heute?

Im  ersten Schritt wird der Streber wieder etwas schwerer. Da ich schon weiss, dass mir die 125 mm Absenkung einer Reverb Stealth nicht reichen wird, wird heute eine neue LEV Integra 30,9 mit 150 mm Hub verbaut.
Die Reverb als Modell auf der Waage:





Und die Freundlichstoss:





Die neue Stütze wird aber sogar noch etwas schwerer, da die mitgelieferte Außenhülle zu kurz ist 
Dafür habe ich noch einen Remoten Hebel mit Carbon Taster übrig, der Alu Taster bleibt in der Box.

Die LEV Integra lässt sich einfach durch Aushängen des Zuges komplett abnehmen.
Und sie lässt sich tatsächlich komplett im "M" Rahmen versenken. Steilen Abfahrten steht also nix mehr im Wege, ausser der eigene Kopp.

Dafür wird im zweiten Schritt der SME30 Evo Deflora Chair DeLuxe





durch den Mercedes SLR aus der Restekiste ersetzt.





Denn komischerweise kann ich harte Sofas wieder fahren, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte. Ob der SLR bleibt, wird die Zeit zeigen.

Am Cockpit zeigen sich die ersten Modifikationen. Der Canyon HI15 Alu Balken mit 760 mm Breite ist erstaunlich leicht:





Da hab ich mit deutlich mehr gerechnet. Nur widerwillig gibt er die Klemmung frei für einen Syntace Vector Carbon aus meinem Lagerbestand.





209 g bei 740 mm Breite. Für 760 mm sorgen (erstmal) die Ergon GE1 Griffe, denn die haben meinen Händen echt gut getan und wegen dem einem Zentimeter Übertstand pro Seite mache ich mir bei Syntace Komponenten keine Sorgen.

Zurück zum Vortrieb.
Die Race Face Turbine Cinch mit 36 und 22 Zähnen mit Stahlschrauben ohne Bash





entzieht sich zukünftigen Umdrehungen. Absolut geiles Teil, aber für mich passt sie einfach optisch nicht zum Strive CF - Geschmacksache. Im Kurbelgehäuse soll eine X0 Carbon einziehen, ebenfalls 36 /22, allerdings mit Shimano SLX 36er Kettenblatt aus der Restekiste mit Aluschrauben und silbernen Spider






Dazu muss das 92 g leichte Turbine Lager raus und ein 109 g schweres GXP Lager rein, sogar wieder ein Ersatzlager aus der Restekiste.





Mir gefällt es bestens, momentan sind noch U-Scheiben an den Plätzen untergeschoben, an denen später ein Bashguard seine Platz finden soll. Das 36er SLX brauche ich woanders, es wird gegen ein neues ersetzt.





Bei mir bekommt ein Enuro-Kurbel natürlich noch Schühchen verpasst, egal ob sie aus Alu oder Carbon ist.





Damit wird die X0 Kurbel mit Schühchen und leichtem Bash, der noch zu beschaffen ist, ungefähr so schwer wie die Turbine Cinch ohne.

Reicht? Reicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (28. April 2015)

sehr schön, bin gespannt was du raus machst


----------



## Staanemer (28. April 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> sehr schön, bin gespannt was du raus machst



Einen Hochgebirgstagestourenflitzer fürs Grobe


----------



## Staanemer (2. Mai 2015)

Janu, wie geht´s denn weiter? Mal gucken, dass ich nicht durcheinander komme.

Das XT Schaltwerk muss gehen. Fragt mich nicht, wo das Bild hin ist, so langsam glaube ich, dass meine Speicherkarte defekt ist. Wenn ich es noch richtig aus dem Kopf weiss hatte es 261 g.

Reingeschraubt wird ein X9 Type 2 in weiss mit langem Käfig.





Dafür braucht man das Schaltauge Nr. 26, Nr. 27 passt nicht.

Warum mache ich das überhaupt? Die XT schaltet sauber, der Gewichtsvorteil ist minimal.
Aber das XT Cockpit am Strive ist einfach völlig überladen. Die XT Bremshebel sind mir viel zu klobig (und zu schwer). Canyon hätte dem Strive wenigstens mal I-Spec Halter verpassen sollen. Mit den zwei Remote Hebeln für die Sattelstütze und den Shapeshifter wirkt der Lenker zugehängt mit Schellen wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.

Ich habe davon leider vergessen ein Bild zu machen, aber wer das CF 8.0 Regular hat, kennt das und kann vielleicht ein Bild des Lenkers hier rein setzen.

Kurzum, die XT Schalthebel sind schon weg:





X9 Hebel aus der Restekiste müssen ran:





Die werden vielleicht für X0 Hebel wieder weichen, allerdings sehe ich da keinen Vorteil. Die XX würden schon noch ein paar Gramm bringen, sind aber sehr teuer.

Die klobigen XT Scheibenbremsen werden durch Formula´s The One ersetzt. Von denen habe ich mehrere Bremsen und ich weiss, dass sie mir taugen.

















Dazu drehen sich Titanschrauben für die Bremssättel in den Rahmen ein.
Der Adapter für die hintere Bremse entfällt bei der T1 und der innenliegende Abgang der Bremsleitung passt viel besser zum Strive.









Die Bremsleitung biegt sich nicht in Richtung Rad wie bei der XT, sondern läuft schon direkt an den Streben entlang zur Öffnung in der Kettenstrebe.

Vormontiert:





Ja, das sieht doch gleich viel aufgeräumter aus, so gefällt mir das.
Ich muss schon sagen, das Durchfädeln der innenverlegten Züge ist, gerade beim ersten Mal, gar nicht so simple und sehr zeitaufwendig. Die Gabel muss raus, man kommt ganz gut durch die Öffnung unter dem Unterrohrschutz, muss aber beim Fädeln aufpassen, dass man die Schaltzüge nicht um die anderen Züge wickelt.

Naja...da kann ich verstehen, dass das einige die Züge ausserhalb des Rahmen haben möchten.

Später soll noch der bleierne V12 Vorbau mit sagenhaften 181 g ersetzt werden. Ich habe eine Weile gesucht und viele leichte Modelle gefunden, Reverse, FSA, Kalloy... Aber mein Vertrauen erhält nur dieser hier:





Syntace Megaforce 2 in 60 mm mit Titanschrauben - gebraucht.

Zwischenzeitlich ist ein falsches Kettenblatt angekommen. Statt dem SLX 665er mit 36 Zähnen in schwarz wurde ein 660er in silber geliefert.





Die Schaltperformance ist dementsprechend gerade so erträglich.
Die Kettenlinie gefällt mir obrigens gar nicht, da werde ich wohl noch etwas modifizieren.

Anschliessen folgen ein paar Kleinigkeiten:

- Aluschrauben zum Schutz der Gewinde der ISCG Aufnahme
- Aluschrauben für die Zugklemmung, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Ahead Kappe
- Leichtere Sattelklemme
- Züge kürzen
- silberne Schrauben für die Bremsscheiben
- Schaltung einstellen, Bremsen entlüften, etc.


----------



## Staanemer (2. Mai 2015)

Prima, erst kommt gar keine Magic Mary, dann gleich zwei Stück gleichzeitig.

Aber eins, nach dem anderen.
Bin schon ganz aufgeregt, bald isses fertig!

Das vordere Laufrad wie geliefert, aber ohne Bremsscheibe, vor der Diät:





Das Vordere Laufrad nackisch, umhüllt mit Felgenband, damit es nicht rot wird:





Ich fahre den Trail King Protection auch auf dem Freerider, aber der Schlappen ist einfach zu schwer, wiegt er doch fast ein Kilo:





Da wird es Zeit, was anderes zu testen.
Die magische Marie, lustig, die eine Marie ist magisch nah am soll:





Die andere Marie hat wohl zu oft am zuckerglasiertem Zauberstab gelutscht:





Und ich will hoffen, dass die magische Marie besser rollt als die schlammige, das war eine regelrechte Bremse.

So, Endspurt. Schlauch raus, Tubeless Ventil und Milch rein. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen:





Über 200 Gramm am Vorderrad.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Sachen, die aber für eine Fahrt nicht relevant sind

- der Zug der LEV ist einen Hauch zu lang
- die Bremsleitung für hinten muss noch etwas 3 cm nach hinten durchgeschoben werden
- Titanschrauben für die Bremsscheiben
- der Sattel und mein Hintern müssen noch Freunde werden
- 36er Kettenblatt, 2-fach geeignet, möglichst schmal bauend

Übrigens lösen sich die ersten Stellen der matten 3M Folie bereits wieder vom Rahmen ab, hmm...

Hier das vorläufige Endergebnis, Strive CF 13.13 (natürlich mit Pedalen):


----------



## grobi59 (3. Mai 2015)

Hast du zufällig auch Fotos von der Montage der Bremsleitung oder kannst noch ein, zwei Sätze dazu verlieren?


----------



## Staanemer (3. Mai 2015)

Gib mir mal nen Tipp, was genau Du meinst...

Die Bremsleitung durch das Unterrohr zu führen ist kein Problem, nur zeitaufwendig. Am besten nimmt man die Gabel raus. Wenn schon eine Leitung drin ist und man möchte diese wechseln, dann zieht man am besten einen Zugdraht durch, die Gabel kann dafür drin bleiben.

Also genauer?
Du machst die vorhandene Bremsleitung am Bremsgriff auf, da sie am Sattel meistens mit einem Winkeladapter gepresst ist. Den kann man nicht öffnen, bzw. den kriegt man durch den Rahmen nicht durch, demnach vorne öffnen.
Den / die / das Olive habe ich mit einem Dremel von zwei Seiten angeschnitten, dann fällt er / sie / es auseinander. Anschliessend kann man die Innenhülse aus der Bremsleitung rausziehen. Die Gummitüllen im Rahmen sprühst Du mit Fensterreiniger oder Spüliwasser ein, etwas kneten, dann kann an die locker aus dem Rahmen ziehen, gut aufheben.

Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Du nimmst einen Zugdraht, zB einen Schaltzug, verbindest diesen mit richtig ekelhaft fies klebenden Gaffer oder besser Reparaturband mit dem Bremszug. Man kann nur eine Lage um die Bremsleitung legen, sonst wird diese zu dick und passt nicht mehr durch die Öffnungen im Rahmen. dann fädelt man das Ganze komplett durch.

Oder 2) Easy going, man nehme eine 2,5 bis 3,5 mm Spaxschraube, petze oder säge den Kopf ab. Da dreht man das eine Ende in die innenliegende Bremsleitung und das andere in die neue Leitung. Fettisch, vorsichtig durch den Rahmen ziehen.

Das wars eigentlich schon, der Rest dürfte klar sein. Am Tretlager einen leichten Bogen lassen, damit der Hinterbau sind bewegen kann.

Reicht Dir das, oder brauchst du noch spezielle Infos?


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich häng mich hier mal rein,

Zum Umbau sag ich mal super! 

Toller Bericht und auch die ganzen Gewichtsangaben find ich super.

Bin auch am überlgen mir das CF 8,0 zu holen, aber noch unschlüssig bei der Farbe

meine Fragen, is das schwarze auch einmal überlackiert wie das blaue oder nicht? Auf zwei bildern von dir hab ich "optische" Mängel gesehen, geh mal davon aus, dass es die Carbonstrucktur ist, oder ist es die aufgeklebte Folie?







Hier links vom Logo






und hier oberhalb des Schriftzuges

Kannste mir ein paar Bilder vom gesamten Rahmen machen, grad um ne idee zu haben, wie schwarz das Bike ist.

Danke und weiter so!


----------



## Staanemer (4. Mai 2015)

Klarlackiertes Carbon sieht halt so aus, nennt sich UD Finish, glaub ich. Sieht man auch an der Kurbel und am Lenker, die sind beide glänzend lackiert und der Rahmen matt. Der Rahmen ist eigentlich gar nicht schwarz.













Und nein, es ist nicht mein Hund 

Falls du noch andere Bilder sehen möchtest, kann ich Dir später welche machen.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Bilder.

Hatte gehofft, dass das schwarze auch übergeduscht sei, aber da hatte ich falsche infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (4. Mai 2015)

Achso, überlackiert, jetzt hab ichs...hab gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, ja klar ist das überlackiert, aber mitohne Farbe.


----------



## luxaltera (9. Mai 2015)

Kannst du erläutern warum du von Formula überzeugt bist? Ich habe bisher an drei Rädern Formula bremsen gehabt und hab alle drei gehasst (digital, singen, quietschen, null Toleranz, immer wieder Reibung) und durch xt bzw slx ersetzt. Kommt mir nie wieder ans rad. Deswegen bin ich überrascht. An die x0 Kurbel hatte ich auch gedacht. (Wegen  spiderless) habe jetzt eine xt. Hast du die zufällig ohne die kettenblatter gewogen? Würde das gerne mal vergleichen...


----------



## Staanemer (9. Mai 2015)

Hm, Ja, da gibt es nicht viel zu erläutern zur Bremse. Ich will auch hier in diesem Thema nicht über die Glaubensfrage "Bremse" diskutieren, das passt irgendwie nicht. Ich kann höchstens meine Geschichte beschreiben:

Nach diversen anderen Bremsen, meistens Magura und Shimano, eine Hope, war die erste Formula eine Oro Puro. Und ja, Klingeln und quietschen wurde mitgeliefert. Beide Scheiben wurde mit Hope Floating Disc ersetzt = Ruhe. Dann kam eine RX, die war aber irgendwie nicht so giftig und auf langen Alpentouren liess die Bremskraft einfach nach. Also wurden verschiedene Beläge getestet, auch ne Glaubensfrage. Irgendwann die erste The One FR mit FCS, dann war schnell klar: die ist es. Leicht, stark, verstellbar, aber nur mit viel Geduld und Bremsscheibe biegen schleiffrei zu kriegen. Die höchste Bremskraft habe ich mit den billigen Loaded Belägen und Hope Scheiben.

Mittlerweile bremsen hier eine RX, ein The One FR ohne alles, eine T1 2013 mit FCS und zwei T1 2014 mit FCS und ECT um die Wette, dazu eine FRM am Leichtbauhobel und tatsächlich auch noch eine Felgenbremse.

Das A&O bei Formulas ist das Entlüften, bzw. die richtige Stellung des FCS während der Entlüftung, voll eingedreht entlüftet = digital, voll rausgedreht = butterweich.

So komme ich damit klar und stelle mir das ein, wie ich das möchte. Ich entlüfte digital und drehe dann das FCS etwas weicher.


Das Gewicht zur Kurbel findest Du in der Gewichtsdatenbank:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-11160/sram-kurbel-x0

Da ich zweifach fahre, habe ich den Spider nicht demontiert, kann Dir also das reine Kurbelgewicht nicht sagen. Ich meine es waren 540 g mit 3-fach Spider.


----------



## luxaltera (9. Mai 2015)

Danke das macht sinn. Ich habe nicht sehr viel mit den formulas rumprobiert weil ich eine xt bekommen habe und die out of The box so viel überzeugender wahr das ich keinen Grund sag um noch weiter zu suchen... 
Ich hatte eine Rx Und eine R1X (rotwild) Und eine the one die ich noch rumliegen habe... Ist eine weiße. Bei Interesse...


----------



## Velo-X (11. Mai 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens lösen sich die ersten Stellen der matten 3M Folie bereits wieder vom Rahmen ab, hmm...
> 
> ...


Ist es wirklich die 3M Folie die sich löst?
Weil Canyon hat in der Regel eine Schutzfolie auf der 3M Schutzfolie darauf - Schutzfolie für die Schutzfolie  - welche sich in der Regel recht schnell ablöst - die kannst Du getrost ganz abziehen.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2015)

Negativ. Ich denke, da irrst Du Dich.

Da ist keine Schutzfolie auf der Canyon Schutzfolie.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Übrigens lösen sich die ersten Stellen der matten 3M Folie bereits wieder vom Rahmen ab, hmm...



Das bezieht sich, wie es schon da steht, auf die matte Folie, das ist keine original Canyon Folie.

Typ ist 3M VentureShield 7710-LD, matt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (11. Mai 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Negativ. Ich denke, da irrst Du Dich.
> 
> Da ist keine Schutzfolie auf der Canyon Schutzfolie.
> ....
> .



Bei mir schon. (Strive CF 8.0 Race) 
Beim Nachbarn auch. (Spectral Al)

Ist mir auch erst nach ein paar Wochen beim Waschen aufgefallen. Dachte die Schutzfolie an den Kettenstreben würde sich lösen - war aber nur eine sehr dünne klare Schutzfolie auf der dickeren echten Schutzfolie.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2015)

Nein, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Es kann schon sein, was Du sagst.

Ich meine aber gar nicht die originale Folie, auf die Du Dich beziehst. Von daher passt Deine Feststellung nicht zu meinem Problem.

Oder so, wie es früher bei mir und Effi Briest war: Thema verfehlt, setzen, sechs 

Also weiter im Text:

Zwischenfazit nach 150 km (ingesamt, also vor und nach dem Umbau).

Wie gesagt, die nachträglich angebrachte matte Folie löst sich wieder, die nachträglich angebrachte dickere, aber glänzenden Folie (zB am Unterrohr) sitzt gut.









Wie ich es schon befürchtet habe: es hat sich in den letzten Jahren nichts geändert, Carbon und Steinfelder vertragen sich nicht. Ein großer Wacker ist von der Seite des Weges bei der Vorbeifahrt umgekippt und gegen Rahmen und Kurbel gefallen. Der Rammschutz unten ist zu klein. Die Kratzer erst mal gesäubert, leicht angeschliffen und provisorisch versiegelt, sicher ist sicher. Die Schutzfolie auf der Kurbel hat das gröbste abgefangen, ich habe sie auch gleich erneuert.





In diesem Bereich werde ich sehr starke Ladekantenfolie anbringen:





Warum Canyon in der Thru Axle einen 6 mm Innensechskant einsetzt ist mir ein Rätsel. Es nervt jedenfalls beim Transport vorne mit 5 und hinten mit 6 mm zu arbeiten. Also fliegt die Thru Axle raus.





Da liegt nämlich noch eine neue DT Swiss Achse in einer Kiste rum:





Die Unterlegscheibe sollte weiter verwendet werden.

Grösster Vorteil ist aber, dass der Hebel das Ausfallende aus Carbon schützt, da sind auch schon "Kampfspuren" zu sehen:






Als nächstes wird die Übersetzung geändert. Im Verhältnis zum 26“ Freerider fehlt mir mit 27,5" bei 22/34 mindestens ein Gang. Ich komme zwar hier in den Mittelgebirgen auf normalen Wegen gut hoch, doch ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Kadenz um ruppige Wege flüssiger treten zu können.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Mai 2015)

Das mit der Achse ist ne gute Idee. Das nervt echt. Nur ist da bei mir keine konische uscheibe drunter sondern ist Achse konisch gedreht. 
Außerdem finde ich den Preis der dt Achse eine frechheit


----------



## Staanemer (18. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut. Beim CF Rahmen ist auf der konischen Achse eine konische U-Scheibe aus Stahl. Wahrscheinlich, damit die die Kante der Achse nicht in das Carbon frisst. Wenn die Scheib
e fehlt, würde ich sie nachbestellen, sicher ist sicher.
Kann man oben auf dem Bild sehen.

Ja, der Preis ist ein Frechheit  Ich kann mir es halt leisten...

Mal für 22 € im Bikemarkt gekauft, liegt bestimmt schon 2 Jahre hier


----------



## grobi59 (18. Mai 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das mit der Achse ist ne gute Idee. Das nervt echt. Nur ist da bei mir keine konische uscheibe drunter sondern ist Achse konisch gedreht.
> Außerdem finde ich den Preis der dt Achse eine frechheit



Hast du mal im Rahmen nachgeschaut? Die Unterlegscheibe bleibt da gerne mal kleben und du ziehst nur die reine Achse raus.


----------



## luxaltera (18. Mai 2015)

Muss dazu sagen das ich die alu Version vom strive habe


----------



## grobi59 (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte auch das alte Strive AL, da hatte die Steckachse ebenfalls die Unterlegscheibe. 
Guck mal nach.


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Hilft das?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-strive-wie-ich-es-mag-cf-8-0-regular-im-umbau.751695/
> 
> 435 mm LEV geht komplett rein bei Rahmengröße M.



Hi staanemer, darf ich dich dazu bitte noch was fragen:

der teil deiner LEV der im sitzrohr versenkt wurde hat also ca 435mm länge -150mm hub = 285mm??

canyon support meinte mindesteinstecktiefe wäre 11cm. uphill würde die stütze bei mir 16cm aus dem rahmen schauen, Stütze müsste also auf 27cm abgelängt werden. wenn du deine LEV 28,5cm einsenken konntest, würde das (knapp) klappen.

kannst du diese 28,5cm bestätigen?


edit: habe vergessen, den kragen und die sattelbefestigung abzuziehen. der schaft den man in das sitzrohr steckt, sollte so ca 24cm haben. 
ginge sich dann knapp nicht aus, außer man kommt noch weiter ins sitzrohr rein bevor man ansteht oder ich missachte die 11cm regel (als leichtgewicht wären 9cm sicher auch ok).


----------



## Staanemer (19. Mai 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach hab´ ich hier gleich mehrere Verständnisprobleme.

Wenn Du nur 16cm Auszug hast, wäre mir der Rahmen zu groß. Welche Schrittlänge hast Du?
Warum keine Dropper Post?
Wenn schon starre Stütze mit maximaler Versenkung, dann richtig:

Integra 30,9 / 150 mm



 

Am Rahmen schliesst der Zollstock oben ab, sieht aufgrund des Weitwinkels so aus, als würde er überstehen:





Das siehst Du auch gleich, dass 9 cm Mindesteinschub langen. 11 cm bringen keinen Vorteil.


LEV aussen angehalten, voll versenkt, ergibt bei mir eine maximale Absenkung von ca. 190 mm (hab ich jetzt nicht gemessen, geschätzt):



 


Zu wenig? dann nimm eine 27,2er Stütze und einen Adapter, Feile das vordere Ende der Stütze leicht schräg an:
Hier eine 27,2 Thomson, 410 mm lang:



 

Die würde dann gut 27 cm reingehen. Aber etwas Luft lassen, damit es nicht innen reibt:




 

Aber ganz ehrlich, ich würde Dir eine S-Rahmen empfehlen und LEV oder ähnliches reinstecken. Komfortabler, flexibler und sicherer geht es nicht.


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

wow, bin grad echt von den socken bei soviel hilfsbereitschaft! vielen dank! 

möchte den M rahmen weil das sitzrohr dann eh wie ein S rahmen wäre (beide 430mm) und ich aber gerne ein möglichst langes bike haben möchte (reach S 422mm, reach M 448mm). gegen überstrecktes sitzen im uphill würde ich einen sehr kurzen vorbau montieren (~10mm).
ich verspreche mir dadurch vorteile im steilen, momentan küsse ich so leicht das HR trotz 63° LW an meinem 301 MK8 in S, aber eben nur ~390mm reach.

gegen die automatische stütze bin ich wegen,
-brauche sie in den alpen einfach nicht
-mehrgewicht
-unsicherheitsfaktor ("abwerfen" bei fehlfunktion)
-stör und wartungsanfälliger als ein einfaches alu rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (19. Mai 2015)

walter021 schrieb:


> wow, bin grad echt von den socken bei soviel hilfsbereitschaft! vielen dank!
> 
> möchte den M rahmen weil das sitzrohr dann eh wie ein S rahmen wäre (beide 430mm) und ich aber gerne ein möglichst langes bike haben möchte (reach S 422mm, reach M 448mm). gegen überstrecktes sitzen im uphill würde ich einen sehr kurzen vorbau montieren (~10mm).
> ich verspreche mir dadurch vorteile im steilen, momentan küsse ich so leicht das HR trotz 63° LW an meinem 301 MK8 in S, aber eben nur ~390mm reach.
> ...



Bist Du das vorher ausgiebig probegerollt? 
Langer Rahmen + kurzer Vorbau ist für Touren viel zu nervös, also Touren, keine Spritztouren.

Regular S hat ein 388 mm Sitzrohr, klingt perfekt für Dich.

Habe jetzt drei LEV´s, zwei davon 3 Jahre ohne Defekte.


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

bei canyon steht in der geo tabelle, dass S und M gleiches sitzrohr haben:

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3608


naja, die touren die mit dem strive race M geplant sind, da wird eh sehr viel getragen und dann abwärts gestolpert.
wie gesagt, bei uns kann eine automatische sattelstütze seine vorteile nie richtig ausspielen.


----------



## Staanemer (19. Mai 2015)

Nicht Race, Regular. In blau zur Zeit verfügbar:

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3510#


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

achso, für mich kommt aber eh nur die race geo in frage, da die viel länger is


----------



## Staanemer (19. Mai 2015)

Wo issen bei uns?


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

Innsbruck


----------



## Boltzer (19. Mai 2015)

hast du mal einen "~10mm" Vorbau gesehen?


----------



## walter021 (19. Mai 2015)

ja habe ich, und?
würde der onoff stoic werden.
falls du auf die bescheidene optik anspielst, das ist mir vollkommen egal


----------



## Staanemer (20. Mai 2015)

Immer noch geländemeidend vom letzten Bodenkontakt wird noch etwas striviziert.

Der Carbon Bashguard ist recht günstig. Dass er optisch nicht so richtig harmoniert war mir klar. Aber leider ist es schlimmer als erwartet





glänzt wie eine Speckschwarte, was die 3K Carbonstruktur voll zur Geltung bringt. Wenigstens ist das Gewicht genau im Soll:





Ich hab tatsächlich noch mal gezweifelt, ob ich sowas überhaupt brauche, aber mein alter Bashguard spricht deutlich Worte: ja, so Ding hat doch schon mehrmals Bodenkontakt gehabt. Nach jeden Einschlag die Kette zu tauschen wird deutlich teuerer.

Rein aus Spass an der Freude: Titanbolzen für die Formula Bremsbeläge.

Nett, aber völlig der falsche Farbton, einfach zu dunkel. Silber wäre mir lieber, aber naja, das Blau wird man sowieso vor Dreck und Abrieb kaum zu sehen bekommen:





Wie erwähnt fehlt mir ein kleinerer Gang für eine höheren Kadenz bei groben Anstiegen und für die Schonung meiner Knie. Damit das 11-34 XTR Paket bleiben kann kommt (wieder mal) ein 20 Zähne Kettenblatt zum Einsatz. Nach dem teuren Mountain Goat aus Alu und dem recht günstigen Edelstahl Blatt von mbdsuperbike (welches nicht so lange hält wie versprochen, was man bei dem Preis allerdings verschmerzen kann), probieren wir doch mal eines Aus Titan:





Ich habe nur etwas bedenken, ob das gut funktioniert. Verglichen mit dem original Blatt von Sram sind die Zähne 1,5 mm flacher, was sofort nach dem Auspacken schon auffällt:





Noch nicht verglichen, aber ich weiss, dass die Zähne MdB und Mountain Gott noch höher als die von Sram sind. Hoffentlich hält das die Kette gut fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roulyourboat (21. Mai 2015)

Gibts ein Bild vom Bike mit Carbon Speckschwarte? Bin mir auch am überlegen, einen Bash zu montieren.


----------



## Staanemer (21. Mai 2015)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Gibts ein Bild vom Bike mit Carbon Speckschwarte? Bin mir auch am überlegen, einen Bash zu montieren.



Jain. Jedenfalls kommt mir das Teil so nicht ans Bike, es gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## luxaltera (21. Mai 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Jain. Jedenfalls kommt mir das Teil so nicht ans Bike, es gefällt mir nicht.


 

Gottseidank!


----------



## Staanemer (21. Mai 2015)

Ja sicher. Wollt Ihr die Zwischenschritte sehen?


----------



## luxaltera (21. Mai 2015)

Wird der lackiert oder abgeklebt?


----------



## G.Heim (22. Mai 2015)

Schöne Doku.

Darf ich an die vorstehende Sattelstützen Erläuterung noch mal anknüpfen?
Ich bin etwas verwirrt. 
Laut Canyon hat das Race L (46cm) 23,3cm max Einstecktiefe.
Dann hätte  dein Reg.M (43cm) ja nur 20.3 cm? 
Ist das so? 
Ich frage weil ich mein bestelltes Strive noch nicht habe und immer noch hoffe eine 170er oder 200 er Moveloc Stütze unterzubringen. 
Du schreibst oben, dass eine 27.2er Stütze angeschrägt 270mm reingeht.
Geht die dann an dem Lager vom Rocker vorbei?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen. 
Gerne auch per Unerhaltung um die Doku hier sauber zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. Mai 2015)

Darf ich fragen wie groß und shwer du bist? Wie kommste mit der fox zurecht?

Falls ich schon gfragt hab, sry.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Staanemer (22. Mai 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Wird der lackiert oder abgeklebt?



Weder noch. Geschliffen und klarlackiert. Wiegt jetzt auch noch ein paar Gramm weniger.





Ich weiss, man soll sich nicht selbst loben, aber das hat so gut geklappt, dass es die schönste Kurbel geworden ist, die ich je gesehen, geschweige denn besessen habe. Wie bei Lenker und Kurbel ändern sich die Reflexionen, je nach Lichteinfall. Einfach geil:





Die scharfen Kanten habe ich auch gleich gebrochen. Wenn Ausbesserungen anstehen werde ich den Übergang zum Spider noch anpassen. Den Spider habe ich, nicht zum ersten Mal, für das 20er Blatt bearbeitet, damit die Kette nicht aufliegt, sowie die Titanschrauben gekürzt.

Das Ergebnis ist "DIE KURBEL DES BÖSEN":





666 Gramm 2-fach 20/36 mit Boots und Bash.



G.Heim schrieb:


> Geht die dann an dem Lager vom Rocker vorbei?



Das Lager sitzt ausserhalb und vor dem Sitzrohr, also warum sollte das stören? Alle Angaben ohne Gewehr und Pistole, das Laminat oder das Harz kann bei anderen Rahmen verschieden dick sein. Ich kann nur prüfen, so gut es eben geht.



Boardi05 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie groß und shwer du bist? Wie kommste mit der fox zurecht?



176/93/ gar nicht  siehe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/strive-2015-erfahrungen-fragen-und-antworten.727852/page-121

ab post 3020.


----------



## Staanemer (22. Mai 2015)

PS:

Überlegungen:

1) ich hätte da noch neue XX Trigger in Reichweite, die ich für einen Sonderpreis bekommen würde
2) ich hätte da noch eine silberne The One älteren Baujahres, mit Leitungsanschluss aussen am Sattel statt innen wie bei der schwarzen
3) die Gabel muss ich jetzt erst mal neu fahren und neu Abstimmen. Wenn sie nicht spurt gibt es ne DPA
4) leichterer Laufradsatz, White Lightning? Hmmm, teuer...


----------



## roulyourboat (22. Mai 2015)

chic chic! Das Bash-Tuning hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## G.Heim (22. Mai 2015)

...und bin so klug als je  zuvor...


----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

G.Heim schrieb:


> ...und bin so klug als je  zuvor...



Du erwartest doch nicht wirklich, dass Dir ein andere User zu 100% garantiert, dass eine Sache passt, die er nicht selbst probiert hat.
Du wirst es schon machen müssen, wie alle anderen und ich auch: warten und selbst ausprobieren.

Aber Du hast ja noch Zeit, bis Dein Canyo kommt vergehen noch Wochen 

Schick mir doch Deine Movelock oder ein lange 30,9er Stütze vorbei.


----------



## luxaltera (23. Mai 2015)

hast du die obere gewebeschicht abgeschliffen? sieht klasse aus. habe mir soeben diesen hier bestellt


----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> hast du die obere gewebeschicht abgeschliffen? sieht klasse aus. habe mir soeben diesen hier bestellt



Genau.

Schick, zwei Stück bestellt? Ich mein, was kommt auch die andere Seite?


----------



## luxaltera (23. Mai 2015)

Kommt an die iscg aufnahme. 
Das Alu strive hat die iscg 03

Habe dummerweise die Platte für iscg 05 bestellt... Und weil ich zu faul bin das Ding wieder zurückzuschicken habe ich jetzt ne alte e13 adapterplatte für 05er kettenführungen gegen einen spacer am tretlager getauscht. Passt glücklicherweise prima. Und nachdem ich die 3. schraubenaufnahme von der e13 Platte gestempelt hatte war der sogar recht ansehnlich... Und adierte nur 8g zum bash. Ist also incl aluschrauben nur 2g schwerer als das Originalteil für iscg03 (insgesamt 40g für einen alu bashguard den man nicht sieht... Goil


----------



## luxaltera (23. Mai 2015)

Ist noch mit dem 32er kb (oval absolute black) deswegen steht das noch über... Nächste Woche gibt's die neue Kurbel mit 30er spiderless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

Schön, so wird ein Schuh draus!

Ich würde allerdings empfehlen, die Albschrauben gegen Titan oder Stahl zu ersetzen, sonst kannst Du deren Köpfe im Wald suchen und deren Reste aus dem Gewinde rausbohren.


----------



## luxaltera (23. Mai 2015)

Sind schon bestellt


----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut. Ich mag konstruktive Konversation!


----------



## Staanemer (23. Mai 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sag und der FW Ausnutzung würde mich mal genauer interessieren, wenn du soweit bist - ich interessiere mich auch für die Gabel und bin ähnlich schwer.
> Bei der Pike 150 hatte ich für korrekten Sag 100psi, bei der alten Float36 180 75psi. Jeweils 0 cm Restfederweg bei 80cm ins Flat, Druckstufen natürlich weitgehend auf (wobei das bei der Float nicht ganz stimmt, da sie 195mm Standrohr zeigt und nicht bis zur Brücke einfedert - das kommt von der zu weichen Stahl-Negativfeder).



Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Geliefert wurde die FOX 36 mit einem Token. Gesamtgewicht ohne Bike ca. 98 kg.

Am Anfang waren es 60 PSI, 42 mm SAG, Lowspeed und Highspeed offen, Zugstufe 15 Klicks, 35 mm Restfederweg.
Also Kurz 60 PSI / 42 mm 0/0/15 - 35. Auf Ballerstreckten erste Sahne, volle Kontrolle, bei langsamen Passagen (Stolperniken) bleibt die Gabel an jeden Hindernis hängen und arbeitet einfach nicht.

Danach die Gabel entlüftet und die Schmierung durch Motoröl ersetzt. Heute die erste Fahrt zu Abstimmung.

A)
80 PSI / 42 mm 0/0/15 - ?
Zu weich, zu träge: Gabel sackt einfach unvermittelt weg (deswegen wohl auch mein Abflug letze Woche und fast einer heute), Wurzelpassagen sind ein Graus

B)
80 PSI / 42 mm 5/3/12 - ?
besser, immer noch zu weich und zu träge

C)
85 PSI / 42 mm 5/3/12
wieder besser, neigt immer noch zum Wegsacken, zu träge

D)
85 PSI / 42 mm 9/3/9 - 30
wieder besser, wegsacken ist verschwunden, noch leicht zu träge bei schnellen Passagen

Stolperbike nicht getestet.


----------



## mr proper (23. Mai 2015)

Hey,

Du hast auch die Bremsen getauscht und somit die Bremsleitungen neu verlegen müssen.

Ich habe das Problem in meinem Spectral CF das die Züge im Unterrohr nun ziemlichen krach machen,
Gibt es hier gar keine Probleme bei Dir? Was habe ich falsch gemacht, der Bremszug und auch der Zug der Sattelstütze liegen ja einfach im Rahmen ohne große Spannung oder?


----------



## Staanemer (25. Mai 2015)

Nein, keine Problem, die Ruhe selbst.

Der Zug der Sattelstütze wird einer Art Schlauch geführt.
Die Schaltzüge laufen in Linern und sind gespannt.
Der Bremszug liegt zwar nur drin, steht bei mir aber etwas unter Spannung.


----------



## luxaltera (25. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht versehentlich über Kreuz?


----------



## Staanemer (3. Juni 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Vielleicht versehentlich über Kreuz?




Die Schaltzüge laufen sowieso über Kreuz. Wenn man die aus versehen noch mal mit anderen Zügen kreuzt, dann schaltet es sehr schlecht.

Achja, pass auch wegen Deiner Pedale. 
Die Pins sind sehr scharf, kannste Bananen mit schälen, die Gewinde sind von Werk aus schon rund.
Die Konterschraube öffnet sich während der Fahrt.
Eines der inneren Lager ist nach 163,91 km bereits defekt.


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch! Du fährst deutlich mehr als ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (8. Juni 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Du fährst deutlich mehr als ich!



Und trotzdem immer noch zu wenig.


----------



## grobi59 (12. Juni 2015)

Was macht die Fox?


----------



## Staanemer (13. Juni 2015)

@luxaltera : Jetzt schnelle sein und Preis vorschlagen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/610097-dt-swiss-dt-swiss-steckachse-x12-142-x-12-142mm-x-12mm



grobi59 schrieb:


> Was macht die Fox?



Später. Bin bei 85 PSI mit blauen Token. Super fluffig.
Soll heissen, wer weiterhin behauptet, die Gabel müsse aktiv gefahren werden, hat einfach keine Ahnung. Ist mir fast noch einen Hauch zu weich, ich werde 90 PSI probieren. Restfederweg ca. 18 mm, Drops bis 50 cm.

Perfekt ist:

LSC regelt perfekt das Ansprechverhalten (zumindest was ich darunter verstehe).

HSC regelt perfekt ob aktiv oder passiv gefahren werden kann.


----------



## grobi59 (13. Juni 2015)

Also behältst du die erstmal?


----------



## Staanemer (13. Juni 2015)

Ich wüsste keinen Grund eine Fox zu tauschen.

Einzig ein Lockout fehlt mir. Bin fast 1500 Hm am Stück gefahren, da merkt man das schon.


----------



## grobi59 (13. Juni 2015)

Du meinst du würdest keine 2015er 36 tauschen. Bei anderen Modellen würde mir einige Gründe einfallen. 

Ich frag nur, weil du am Anfang so gemeckert hast und Gründe für einen Tausch aufgeführt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (14. Juni 2015)

Richtig, wenn was nicht läuft wird gemeckert. Meckerei = negative Kritik = Wunsch nach Änderung.

Zumindest bei mir erfolgt dann Aneignung von Wissen und anschliessend das Ausprobieren. Die Änderung hat Du ja mitbekommen.

Nach 3800 HM und TM im Vinschgau könnten die Gabel und ich doch noch Freunde werden.


----------



## luxaltera (14. Juni 2015)

Nach so langer zeit ist der mensch auch sehr gewohnheitstier und macht sich selbst vieles passend was vorher nicht passte... Ich fahre neue feserelemente immer erstmal mit einer Grundeinstellung ein ohne zuviel zu verstellen. Wenn ich mich dann 100% daran gewöhnt habe ist das Zeug meistens auch eingefahren und dann erst hab ich auch das Feingefühl um mit Fine Tuning noch das letzte herauszuholen. 
Habe nun den db inline seid ca 6 Wochen dran und habe jetzt mit dem herumspielen angefangen. Hab's davor auch probiert aber fand das die kleinen Veränderungen eher nur zwischen den Ohren spürbar waren. Das ist jetzt doch anders. 
Wobei der von CC empfohlene base tune fürs strive al für mih schon sehr gut passt. Das muss ich im gröberen geläuf (was ich leider vor Ort nicht habe) nochmal checken... Aber bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. An meiner gabel gibt's ja außer Druck und rebound nix zu stellen und das passt auch im schnellen da ich sehr selten langsam und technisch fahre (wobei die auch wegsackt was dann entsprechend kacke ist)


----------



## mfux (14. Juni 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Das muss ich im gröberen geläuf (was ich leider vor Ort nicht habe)


Ja dann: Auf nach Niederbayern... ;-)


----------



## luxaltera (14. Juni 2015)

mfux schrieb:


> Ja dann: Auf nach Niederbayern... ;-)


Hohl mich mal ab!!


----------



## Staanemer (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, das hab ich mir auch mal eingeredet. Seitdem mache ich immer die Gegenprobe und zwar die Doppelte.


----------



## luxaltera (14. Juni 2015)

Bitte mal erläutern


----------



## Staanemer (14. Juni 2015)

Ach nö, das gibt Missverständnisse, und das wiederum gibt nur Stress. Ist doch nicht so wichtig und wir verstehen uns doch gerade so gut.

Die Maxle gekauft?


----------



## luxaltera (15. Juni 2015)

Na dann nicht.  Ich komme mit der vorhandenen steckachse ganz gut klar. Das wekzug habe ich eh immer dabei. Äußrem Find du das es ohne den Hebel sauberer aussieht. Bin im Moment echt zufrieden mit dem bike. Schon fast traurig das es nix mehr zu tun gibt... Muss Atlasses das ich nicht auf dumme Gedanken komme. 1x11 ist der nächste Schritt aber das erst wenn die Kassette breit ist.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Juni 2015)

Is schon spät wa?

Naja, die 3800 waren nicht in langer Zeit. Drei Touren in vier Tagen. Da kriegt man schon einiges ausprobiert und mit Gewöhnung ist da nix.

Ab heute gibt es das gröbere Geläuf ganz offiziell auf dem großem Feldberg.

Zurück zu mir:

Das hier raus:




Das hier rein:




Aber vorher die Kupplung frisch gewartet, hat schon geknackt.


Dazu das hier raus:




Und das hier rein:




Dazu die KMC Kette raus, zu laut. Fast jeder Schaltvorgang wird mit einem lautem "Peng" kundgetan. Die 10-fach Rennradkette aus der Restekiste (CN-5600) war keine gute Idee. Sie schaltet zwar leise, aber sie hebt vorne gerne von dem 36er Blatt ab. Dann dreht erst die Kette durch, dann ich.


Hmm, gefällt mir optisch gar nicht, das Grau der Carbongehäuse der Schalthebel passt zu nix:







Aber tatsächlich, es schaltet besser. Die Hebelwege sind deutlich kürzer und die Klicks sind definierter. Dafür braucht es etwas mehr Kraft. Man muss sich erst dran gewöhnen. Allerdings verwinden sich die Leichtbaudinger ganz schön beim Schalten. Die bleiben erst mal drauf und kommen später vielleicht an den Leichtbauhobel.

Und die Aussenhülle gleich mal neu, da sie im Vinschgau Steinkontakt hatte, bot sich gerade an, das gleich mit zu machen.




Was für ein Gefummel....


----------



## Foxracer250 (17. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Negativ. Ich denke, da irrst Du Dich.
> 
> Da ist keine Schutzfolie auf der Canyon Schutzfolie.
> 
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

mich würde nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung der dicken Folie (glänzend oder matt) sowie die Erfahrung im Einsatz interessieren.

Danke
Fox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas29 (30. Juni 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Foxracer250 (1. Juli 2015)

gelöscht??


----------



## Staanemer (1. Juli 2015)

Foxracer250 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung der dicken Folie (glänzend oder matt) sowie die Erfahrung im Einsatz interessieren.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht geantwortet, weil die Antwort schon hier steht.

Bitte selbst recherchieren oder Deine Frage spezifizieren, ich schreibe hier keine Abhandlung über Folien, zumal die Suche im Forum einige Ergebnisse liefert.

Die Dicke Folie findest Du schon, die matte Folie gibt es nur dünn. Diese Info, der Typ und Bilder dazu sind auf der ersten Seite.
Selbst die dicke Folie ist mir für strapazierte Stellen nicht fest genug, daher ich noch eine Folie für Ladekanten besorgt.

Da eine X12 Achse drin ist, muss auch wieder eine X12 Achse rein. Typ ebenfalls auf der ersten Seite oder bei DT Swiss, was anderes passt einfach nicht.

Bitte keine technischen Anfragen als Profilnachrichten senden, danke.


----------



## grobi59 (1. Juli 2015)

Foxracer250 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde nochmal die genaue Bezeichnung der dicken Folie (glänzend oder matt) sowie die Erfahrung im Einsatz interessieren.
> 
> ...



http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-ventureshield-7710-ld-lackschutzfolie-matt-61cm.html

Die glänzende braucht man nicht kaufen, da kannst du einfach zu einem Autofolierer um die Ecke gehen, nach Resten fragen und einen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse werfen.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2015)

Hi, 

du hast ja die Sattelstütze gewechselt, 

wie ging das mit der innenverlegten Leitung, ist da ne Führung im Rahmen drinnen?


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2015)

Nein. Schraube in die vorhandene Leitung, Kopf abgepetzt, neue Leitung aufgeschraubt und vorsichtig durchgezogen.


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nein. Schraube in die vorhandene Leitung, Kopf abgepetzt, neue Leitung aufgeschraubt und vorsichtig durchgezogen.



Danke, dann ist es so wie mit der Bremse.


----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2015)

Steht auch schon auf der ersten Seite.



Staanemer schrieb:


> Gib mir mal nen Tipp, was genau Du meinst...
> 
> Die Bremsleitung durch das Unterrohr zu führen ist kein Problem, nur zeitaufwendig. Am besten nimmt man die Gabel raus. Wenn schon eine Leitung drin ist und man möchte diese wechseln, dann zieht man am besten einen Zugdraht durch, die Gabel kann dafür drin bleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (24. November 2015)

Hatte ich bei meiner Bremse auch so gemacht, hab da des rote Teil der Reverb verwendet, wo an beiden Enden ein Gewinde dran ist, dann einfach n Schlauch nachgezogen.

Hatte aber irgendwas im Kopf, dass die Reverb wohl ne Führung hat, k.a. wo ich das aufgeschnappt hab. 

Aber egal, Schlauch nachziehen und gut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (24. November 2015)

Naja, jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke: da ist eine Art Führung für den Zug der Sattelstütze drin. Sieht aus wie ein Schlauch einer Duschbrause.
Das Ding ist aber so unförmig, dass ein einfaches durchschieben der Aussenhülle nicht ging.


----------

